# Question for nuevo 2.2 owners



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi am i correct in thinking that the A/S Peugeot Nuevo 2.2 should have rear disc brakes?? i may have a problem.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Loury,

Worry ye not.

Had the same worry when we got our 2.2 nuevo, on the a/s website it said the 2.2 is fitted with discs at the rear which, after checking with Peugeot UK turned out to be duff gen, as the Nuevo is on the swb chassis, the rear discs only apply to the 2.8 engines on the swbase chassis, and the 2.2 only has rear discs fitted on mwb and above chassis. A/sleepers have since changed their info to avoid confusion.

pj.


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

thanks pj i can rest easy now, my immediate thoughts were that i had been conned with a 2.0 ltr engine. but i do have a 2.2. used it last week on its first trip and it sailed up hills with ease.


----------

